# Navy schedules hearing to review status of missing pilot



## racing_kitty (Jan 4, 2009)

It appears that the Navy has received some fresh intel regarding CPT. Michael Speicher.  His F/A-18 was shot down during Operation Desert Storm.  I hope that whatever the information, that the Navy does not give up on trying to locate him (or his remains, if that is the case).  My prayers to his family.

Link to story here


----------



## AWP (Jan 4, 2009)

It would be nice for the family to have some closure.....but his wife can get fucked. Her and her new husband.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 4, 2009)

FF,
I know I could break out the Google Fu and check what you mean, but could you expand on your statement a little?  I really do not know the situation.

I appreciate it
S

I also found this site http://pow.scherr-usa.us/Speicher.htm

with this request about halfway down:

Subject: Fw: news release on Speicher
Date: Sat, 13 Jan 2001 08:20:50 -0800

Subject: CDR. SCOTT SPEICHER

MR. PRESIDENT,
I WAS THE COMMANDING OFFICER OF THE OTHER FA-18 SQUADRON ABOARD USS
SARATOGA FLYING COMBAT MISSIONS DURING DESERT STORM. YOUR ADMINISTRATION
REFUSED THE US AIR FORCE REQUEST TO ATTEMPT TO DETERMINE THE STATUS OF, AND
RESCUE IF POSSIBLE, CDR SCOTT SPEICHER, UNITED STATES NAVY IN 1994-1995.

EXPLAIN TO THE AMERICAN PEOPLE AND PARTICULARLY TO US SERVICEMEN AND WOMEN
WHY YOU FEEL THAT THEIR HEALTH AND WELFARE PARTICULARLY DURING AND AFTER A
COMBAT SITUATION DOES NOT DESERVE A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF "RISK" IN RETURNING
OUR FOLKS DEAD OR ALIVE TO THEIR FAMILIES?

AMERICANS WHO SERVED THEIR COUNTRY IN UNIFORM UNDERSTAND RISK AND THE
COURAGE IT TAKES TO MAKE HARD DECISIONS. I AM INTERESTED, WITH ONLY A HANDFUL OF
DAYS LEFT IN YOUR TERM, WHY YOU ARE ADVERTISING THIS "CLASSIFIED" NEWS NOW?

DENNIS M. GILLESPIE
CAPTAIN, USN (RET)

That says alot


----------



## AWP (Jan 5, 2009)

While Speicher was still considered MIA his then wife made many statements about how she believed he was still alive and demanded accountibility from the US and Iraqi gov'ts. Concurrently she started banging Speicher's best friend; they would eventually marry. I've forgotten some of the other details, but living in the Jacksonville area I watched the drama unfold and came away with a very negative opinion of her and her new husband. Essentially I recall their one-time views as "We know he's alive and want him to return" while they were banging on the side. Their marriage coincided with the newfound belief that he was indeed dead.

So, I'd like for the family to have some closure, but the wife and her hubby can get fucked with a pizza cutter for all I care.


----------



## pardus (Jan 5, 2009)

Ive stated in the past that I have zero faith in my govt doing everything it can to get me if I'm caught/lost behind enemy lines, this is a good example of why I believe that.

I have always admired the Israelis for their dedication in always getting their men back, dead or alive. 

:2c:


----------



## AWP (Jan 6, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> Ive stated in the past that I have zero faith in my govt doing everything it can to get me if I'm caught/lost behind enemy lines, this is a good example of why I believe that.



Our experiences in Korea and Vietnam have led me to the same conclusion. It is sad that the best some POW/ MIAs can hope for is the return of bone fragments that JPAC may or may not identify as your own (and there are doubts about the identification process used there).

The Speicher case is one where any answer will be discredited.


----------



## Ex3 (Jan 6, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> I have always admired the Israelis for their dedication in always getting their men back, dead or alive.
> 
> :2c:



There has never been a Navy SEAL left behind - dead or alive.  
I realize this is a tiny part of the military, but it's something.


----------



## pardus (Jan 6, 2009)

Ex3 said:


> There has never been a Navy SEAL left behind - dead or alive.
> I realize this is a tiny part of the military, but it's something.



Im not talking units, I'm talking govts.

Brethern will go to the ends of the earth to get their brothers back IF they are allowed to do so.


----------

